# Best way to get sponsorship visa in IT



## nnaod (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,
I am working in the IT (e-commerce, Java, ...) and am thinking of seeking a job with sponsorship visa.
Any recommendation on how to do it best? are there headhunters or sites where they are special looking for foreigners? How is the IT market anyhow at the moment?


----------



## smithjackson (Sep 27, 2010)

*Request*

please Help me by suggesting a name of outsourcing service provider company.i am looking for a job.


----------

